# Are movies are available for download



## timothy_us8 (Mar 28, 2007)

My question is for those who already have the Zune marketplace subscription, do they have movies available for download and if so how much does it cost...So far I am using my free 14 days pass and boy have I downloaded albums...almost 2000 songs in 3 days...I am eating till suffocation...lol..an advice for those who want to convert their movies. use avex converter designed for zune...it cost 51 bucks altogether but its worth it...


----------



## fryke (Mar 28, 2007)

I think you're in totally the wrong place. We're Mac and iPod users here.


----------



## symphonix (Mar 29, 2007)

timothy_us8 said:


> So far I am using my free 14 days pass and boy have I downloaded albums...almost 2000 songs in 3 days...I am eating till suffocation...lol..



Haha hope you're still laughing when the DRM kicks in and you can't play your songs anymore... lol...


----------



## carlos9132 (Mar 29, 2007)

You can try zunedownloads.com It has  unlimited downloads for Zune which extents from Music To Music Videos, Movies & Much More! You Will Also Be Able To Download Unlimited & Continuously Updated Music, Movies, Games, Videos, TV Shows, Torrent Files & More!


----------



## bbloke (Mar 29, 2007)

Mmm, something's fishy here.  Two of the above members in this thread joined within a day of each other and they have the same number of posts, as they have only posted in threads started by the other.  In both threads that one of them has started, the other member just so happens to then advertise the same download site...


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 6, 2007)

bbloke said:


> Mmm, something's fishy here.  Two of the above members in this thread joined within a day of each other and they have the same number of posts, as they have only posted in threads started by the other.  In both threads that one of them has started, the other member just so happens to then advertise the same download site...



Where's this other thread?


----------



## bbloke (Apr 6, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> Where's this other thread?


It can be found at: http://macosx.com/forums/ipod/292962-music-cds.html

I'm a bit surprised nothing more was said or done, to be honest.  It appeared odd they signed up around the same time and took turns recommending the same site to each other...  It seems like spam/advertising to me.


----------



## Ferdinand (Apr 6, 2007)

It _is_ odd that first one of them is the pro and one doesn't know anything, and now it's the other way round. I think you're right, this is spam/advertising AND is weird, because he also answered in that strange font, as if he copy-pasted it from a website (or can you change your font, if yes, I never knew that!).


----------



## bbloke (Apr 6, 2007)

Ferdinand said:


> It _is_ odd that first one of them is the pro and one doesn't know anything, and now it's the other way round.  I think you're right, this is spam/advertising AND is weird, because he also answered in that strange font, as if he copy-pasted it from a website


Yup, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## loyaltubist (May 3, 2007)

Go here:

http://www.archive.org/details/movies

For no cost at all, you can download several public domain and experimental movies. There are old TV commercials, feature length films, cartoons, TV shows, and training films (for both school and the U.S. military).

I love this site!


----------



## symphonix (May 3, 2007)

Hey, thanks. I remember discovering that site a couple of years back and losing the bookmark.


----------



## loyaltubist (May 5, 2007)

By the way, if you have trouble with certain TV websites that offer videos of breaking news and tell you that you can't see them because you use a Mac, do this:

Use iCab. In the preferences where it asks you to identify the browser, identify it as an *Internet Explorer 7* for *Windows*. If you have all the necessary software (you will need the latest version of QuickTime and Flip4MacWMV), you should be able to see the videos, though iCab is not the fastest running browser around.

Here is a good page to try it on:

KESQ-TV, Palm Springs, California

Incidentally, the FAQs of this page say that you can use the page on a Mac but I have always gotten nocompliance warnings. It also says it won't work with Flip4MacWMV. That's also not true. That's what I use with iCab.

The page for Mac support also lists a bunch of terms that confuse us Mac users (upgrade your sound card???? what's that????)

Anyone here from the Coachella Valley who can straighten those guys at the TV station out?


----------

